# Red-eared slider turtle found in Fairfield



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 22, 2019)

MARCH 18 2019 
*Chris Boulous*



*Major threat: A red-eared slider turtle was found in a Fairfield creek recently. Council wants residents who spot the turtle to report it immediately.*


Fairfield mayor Frank Carbone said while Fairfield is known as a _"welcoming city"_ and _"great place to live and play"_ there is one critter that is not welcome: the red-eared slider turtle

The turtle, which is in the world's 100 worst invasive species, was recently found in the de Freitas Wetlands and is a major threat to native turtle populations, fish and aquatic plants and has the potential to spread disease.

Mr Carbone said council wants residents who spot the turtle to report it immediately to the NSW Department of Primary Industries. 

_"The red eared slider turtle wreaks havoc wherever it goes outside of its natural homeland in the American continent and it can take hold of new areas quickly. We need to act now,"_ he said.

The red-eared slider turtle has long claws compared to short claws in native turtles, pale yellow stripes on faces and legs and often a red patch behind the eye.


If you see a red-eared slider turtle, take a photo (if you can), record your location and report it to dpi.nsw.gov.au/biosecurity/sighting.


----------

